# Blue Heeler Squirrell dog



## Mtn Hunter (Dec 27, 2014)

Anybody have a blue heeler that trees squirrels? Ive got one that I think might learn but squirrels are really scarce in the Mtns. right now. Do they have any natural treeing instinct or does it have to be taught to them?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Dec 27, 2014)

heelers are bred to herd not tree.  You might find one on occasion that will tree, but they are not the easiest to get treeing.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Dec 27, 2014)

Mine is 9 months and she is in to everything. In the woods she acts like a natural hunter, always sniffing and looking. She has not treed a squirrel but I think she would. Also believe she would trail a wounded deer.


----------



## olroy (Dec 30, 2014)

Only issue I have saw, they can't handle gun shots well. My uncle had one that would tree but when you shot the sq the dog would head out. Very gun shy..    They are very smart dogs for sure!


----------



## Mtn Hunter (Dec 30, 2014)

Mine is extremely smart. If you pull grapevines going up into squirrell nests he will grab the vine and try to help. I have noticed that he doesn't like gunfire but he is getting a little better at tolerating it


----------



## rydert (Dec 30, 2014)

mine has never been gun shy, but she has constantly been around gunfire since she was born. She is deaf now,not because of the gunfire, it was hereditary on her daddy's side. They are some smart dogs.


----------



## shirttail (Dec 30, 2014)

Mine loves to chase squirrels back up the trees and she watches for them in the trees........... smart dog........ never have taken her on a hunt but I'm sure she'd be fine.


----------

